# Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 zu verkaufen



## mue2006 (24. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab noch eine 1 PC Lizenz von Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 mit einer Restlaufzeit von etwa 350 Tagen. 

Für 15 Euro verkauf ich diese.

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Crysisheld (30. März 2012)

handelt es sich um eine volumen Lizenz ? Ist das Programm bei dir de-installiert worden, bzw wieviele PC Plätze beinhaltet die Lizenz?


----------

